# Java Histogramm erstellen



## Rapse (24. Jun 2011)

Hallo, 

Bin absoluter Neuling im Programmieren. 
Bräuchte mal Hilfe bei folgender Aufgabe, die ich heute leider noch bis 24 Uhr abgeben muss :S . :

Ein Programm soll eine Zeile einlesen und die Länge der Wörter dieser Zeile als vertikales Histogramm (durch * gekennzeichnet) wieder ausgeben.

Entwickeln Sie in einer Klasse "Histogramm" geeignete Methoden, um

    die Zeile einzulesen und abzuspeichern,
    den Algorithmus zu bearbeiten und das Histogramm als String-Array zurückzu geben,
    das Histogramm auszugeben.

Das Programm so lange wiederholt ablaufen zu lassen, bis der Benutzer auf die Frage “erneute Eingabe (j/n)?” mit “n” oder “N” antwortet.

Beispiel:

Eingabe: 	
dies 	ist 	1 	Zeile 	mit 	Wörtern

Ausgabe:
* 	* 	* 	* 	* 	*
* 	* 		* 	* 	*
* 	* 		* 	*	*
* 			* 		*
			* 		*
					*
					*

Erweiterung: Setzen Sie die Sternchen * genau in eine Reihe unter den ersten Buchstaben des jeweiligen Wortes. Beachten Sie dabei, dass es beliebig viele Leerzeichen zwischen den Wörtern geben kann. Beachten Sie, dass auch am Anfang des Satzes Leerzeichen auftreten können. 

Danke schonmal!

Der zeigt dis Beispiel nicht richtig an, eigentlich müssten die Sternchen untereinander sein und nicht nebeneinander. 
Das heißt bei dem Wort "Dies" müssten es 4 Sternchen untereinander sein.


----------



## Marcinek (24. Jun 2011)

Hallo,

wieviel ist dir das Programm wert?

Schreibe mir einfach eine PM 

Gruß,
Martin


----------



## Rapse (24. Jun 2011)

Wusste nicht, dass dies ein Forum ist wo man nur gegen Bezahlung Hilfe bekommt.  

Dachte hier gibts auch Leute die einem so helfen.


----------



## Marcinek (24. Jun 2011)

Och sorry, da du keine eigene Ansätze sondern nur deine Aufgabe gepostet hast, dachte ich du möchtest einfach die Lösung haben 
Wenn du bestimmte Fragen hast, dann kannst du sie hier stellen.

Gruß,

Martin


----------



## njans (25. Jun 2011)

Wenn du mal deinen Code reinstellen würdest, wäre es deutlich einfacher dir zu helfen und überhaupt erst möglich zu sehen, wo der Fehler liegt ^^


----------



## r.w. (25. Jun 2011)

> Der zeigt dis Beispiel nicht richtig an, eigentlich müssten die Sternchen untereinander sein und nicht nebeneinander.
> Das heißt bei dem Wort "Dies" müssten es 4 Sternchen untereinander sein.



Dann mach es doch so: ;-)


```
Beispiel:

Eingabe: 	
dies 	ist 	1 	Zeile 	mit 	Wörtern

Ausgabe:
* 	* 	* 	* 	* 	*
* 	* 		* 	* 	*
* 	* 		* 	*	*
* 			* 		*
			* 		*
					*
					*
```

Wie Du sicher schon gemerkt hast, wird hier kaum jemand Deine Hausaufgaben erledigen.
Das ist nicht der Zweck eines solchen Forums. 

Etwas Eigeninitiative ist schon gefragt. Wenn man merkt, dass Du es schon selbst versucht 
hast, wird Dich bei auftretenden Problemen sicher jemand unterstützen. 

VG ROlf


----------

